# Barry Stevens Debut (Spoilers)



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

jobber


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Raizel said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


someone took the serious train today.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> someone took the serious train today.


Meh  

On topic - Ryback is epic


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

I think I actually prefer stevens


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

muttgeiger said:


> I think I actually prefer stevens


With Michael Cole as Steven's manager, I don't see why he can't be in the main event picture by next month.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

That promo was hilarious... just shows how hard cutting a promo can be for your average joe


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL awesome thread. This guy is actually charismatic in a way you enjoy watch someone beat crap out him.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

He certainly took Ryback to the happiest place on earth! Barry Stevens should end Undertakers streak at WM30!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

My first thought was that if I was there live, I would've tried to get a "Barry Stevens - clap clap clap" chant going


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I wouldn't mind if they hired him in a Colin Delaney type of role, Smackdown needs a new Funaki.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Damn, what a talker. He makes John Morrison look like The Rock.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I prefer him over Skippy Sheffield. ~__~

Laughed when they had half the locker room confused as fuck as to who he is.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

Barry Stevens' loss was a bigger disgrace than Daniel Bryan's 18 second loss.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

A jobber appreciation thread?


----------



## Rayfain (Dec 5, 2011)

Barry Stevens = future GOAT.

I just can't see Ryback going anywhere. Maybe a tag tean with Big Zeke - The Obsolete Bigmen.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Is that the first time they've let a no-entrance-theme local jobber do a promo?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

WashingtonD said:


> Is that the first time they've let a no-entrance-theme local jobber do a promo?


I think so, I wonder if they are going to do this for all of Rybacks jobber/squash matches? They also put attention on how the locker room reacts to him in the back, so that was new.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think so, I wonder if they are going to do this for all of Rybacks jobber/squash matches? They also put attention on how the locker room reacts to him in the back, so that was new.


I think a cool angle would be each time he has a match, more and more people appear in the back, talking about him. It'd really build him up when it gets to the point where Orton and such are even watching his matches. Maybe add a few legends there too.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think so, I wonder if they are going to do this for all of Rybacks jobber/squash matches? They also put attention on how the locker room reacts to him in the back, so that was new.


I think Colon Delaney didn't have an entrance theme and he did promos.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Barry Stevens is the GOAT. He's the best wrestler in the company!!! Why isn't he inducted yet?!:frustrate


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Totally agree. His tactics of drawing heat are something remarkable. THIS guy is your future WHC.


----------



## misteralex (Jun 28, 2011)

Actually I always preferred Oliver John, he could work a crowd without cutting a promo


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Michael Cole: I understand that Barry was trained at your school Booker.

Booker T: No he wasn't actually, I don't know where this guy comes from.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Amazing debut by Barry Stevens. The guy is a﻿ future Hall-of-Famer.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

Rybacks a monster. That is all.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Agreed, great debut by Stevens. I especially admire his commitment to the gimmick. Just like Sheamus avoids the sun to stay pale, Stevens has diligently avoided lifting weights to maintain that soft, womanly lack of muscle tone that is crucial to getting over.

I also liked what appeared to be tattoos of Fruit of the Loom grapes on his chest. They really spoke to me.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

The real "Best in the World"


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I love how this guy thread is more over than Ryback's one.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I hope to see Barry Stevens vs. Lord Tensai on RAW next week.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

He's too big for the WWE. Barry Stevens for President!


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

lol, I feel silly for making the Ryback thread now. It didn't register who this muscled titan, Barry Stevens was.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

ryback ftw


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The next savior of wrestling.

Well, maybe not but made a bigger impression on me than Skip did anyway.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think so, I wonder if they are going to do this for all of Rybacks jobber/squash matches? They also put attention on how the locker room reacts to him in the back, so that was new.


Think it was to establish Ryback as a face.

Stevens = Heat magnet

"I heard this was the happiest place on earth"


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I think so, I wonder if they are going to do this for all of Rybacks *jobber/squash matches*? They also put attention on how the locker room reacts to him in the back, so that was new.


It gonna be hilarious if each week the jobber thread out-post Ryback's thread (Y)


----------



## MRRSNTNO (Feb 19, 2009)

Those tats.
That chinstrap.
The lisp.

The whole package.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Not often i'm moved to tears by a promo.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

Pop Tatari said:


> The real "Best in the World"


CM who?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

WashingtonD said:


> Is that the first time they've let a no-entrance-theme local jobber do a promo?


Was that even a promo?


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

Jericho aproves this thread


----------



## Angelus™ (Jul 8, 2011)

This guy blows


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Any tributes for this guy yet?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

And the Barry Stevens era has begun. This is history in the making.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

He needs a shirt dammit!

and steal brets motto at it "the best there is, the best there was and the best that ever will be".

Barry Stevens for president.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That promo was ridiculous, and reading through this thread has me in tears...

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

They should make a "never give up" storyline between him and Ryback were he gets his ass whooped every week, but keeps :flip:flip:flip Ryback off.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Barry Stevens vs John Cena

Wrestlemania 29

Once in a lifetime 

Book it now vince, it's what the people want.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I like how he's clearly latino and yet they give him the jewiest, most jobberiffic name there is.


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

goldberg rip off, ryback has the charisma of a fresh turd, barry stevens on the other hand now that guys got IT. the look, the mic skills, and his selling was beautiful.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

To be fair, he did his job, and could make for a decent character... he comes out to the ring every week and then trashes the crowd and a different face comes out every week and kicks the shit out of him.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

They just picked the fattest local jobber they could find.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

The landscape of smackdown has just been changed


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

How did this guy get here? He's pretty fucking out of shape.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

The next 123 kid


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Barry Stevens 20-1.


----------



## shortmale2004 (Feb 2, 2007)

I was like the rest watching that match and like who the hell is that Barry guy. Ryback is decent and I could see him in a tag team or get a little push to the midcard. Someone tell me who the hell Barry Stevens is because I have never heard of that guy before in my life.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

You can reach Barry Stevens at [email protected]


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't like Barry Stevens. He just looked like the normal jobber who gets squashed every now and then.


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

This thread is getting too postmodern for me.


----------



## National Resin (May 11, 2011)

FearIs4UP said:


> How did this guy get here? He's pretty fucking out of shape.


Hey man, don't insult the future of the WWE. His floppy look sets him apart from the rest of the roster. His gimmick is perfect. "Hustle, Loyalty, Respect" and "Never Give Up" were inspirational once upon a time, but BS Barry Stevens is preaching a more inspiring message. You don't have to beat John Cena by being John Cena. You don't have to write "Best in the World" at the back of your shirt for people to realize that you are, indeed, the Best in the World. You don't have to be big to become big. You just have to be yourself. Or in this case, you just have to be like BS.



misteralex said:


> Actually I always preferred Oliver John, he could work a crowd without cutting a promo


Oliver John + Barry Stevens = The tag team division will soar to new heights.



orph said:


> The landscape of smackdown has just been changed


Damn right. This guy should beat Sheamus to become the new World Heavyweight Champion and pretty soon, Smackdown will become the A Show.


----------



## Colin Delaney (Mar 5, 2012)

" I think this is the rudest city on the planet" lol not main event material by any means though. Not yet.


----------



## randomguyri (Apr 7, 2012)

barry stevens is the future of wwe


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Fuck yeay Barry Stevens!

Royal Rumble winner 2013! Calling it now!


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Do you think we could see Barry Horrowitz return to feud with this guy? So much raw charisma in one ring...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm just satisfie4 with the recent return of jobbers getting 4estroye4 on TV.


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I'm just satisfie4 with the recent return of jobbers getting 4estroye4 on TV.


The only thing worse than a wrestler with a bad gimmick is a wrestling forum poster with a bad gimmick.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Barry Stevens will be the next Triple Crown champion. It's difficult to achieve, let alone maintain, a physique like that. Stevens must devote 10-12 hrs a day just sitting down. Maybe playing some xbox, maybe watching some cartoons. That's devotion.

Most wrestlers give in to the temptation to work out a lot. Barry Stevens knows that doing more than 10-20 push-ups a week is overkill.

We could all learn a lot from Barry Stevens.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

His twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/its_LowRyda

Be one of the first to follow the GOAT's words.


----------



## e493450 (Mar 29, 2012)

hope we see more of Barry in the future.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

ThatWeirdGuy said:


> To be fair, he did his job, and could make for a decent character... he comes out to the ring every week and then trashes the crowd and a different face comes out every week and kicks the shit out of him.


That would be a funny gimmick.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

That guy has poorly placed tattoos, that's all I know.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd love if they kept this guy around since most shows have like 3 squash matches now.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

one of the worst promos I've ever seen


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

Barry Stevens has just ended the streak! Can you believe what we just witnessed?! Barry Stevens standing tall over the deadman on the grandest stage of them all! 20 and 1.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

THE SUMMER OF BARRY.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Barry Stevens gets the ladies. Ryback gets Vince McMahon.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

TBH guys, i think you're all BONKERS! This guy is clearly shit.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

No way! That promo he cut on SD reminded me of CM Punks shoot promo. The intensity and the delivery was top notch and most of all it got everyone talking just like Punks.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

I think we've all witnessed the debut of the next Hogan here. 

Whatcha gonna do, brother, whatcha gonna do when Barrymania runs wild on you?


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't know if your guys on here are being sarcastic but Barry Stevens is the next Undertaker ... and he is a future hall of famer. His in-ring ability is extremely awesome .


----------



## EvanTOT (Jan 3, 2012)

I've never seen so much heat generated by any other superstar since Vickie Guerrero. Wow, the guy has IT. He can definitely hold a candle with the Rock in terms of delivery. 

Barry Stevens vs CM Punk vs Chris Jericho for Best in the World title
Barry Stevens vs The Rock "Once in a lifetime"
Barry Stevens vs The Undertaker "The Streak vs the God"

Make it happen WWE.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Barry Stevens headlining Wrestlemania would get a 2.0 buy rate.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

All of my friends from back in the day on my facebook page are blowing up asking me if you saw Barry Stevens on Friday Night Smackdown. 

"Hey man, hey I watched wrestling and saw Barry Stevens don't you like that stuff?"

This is such a great time to be a wrestling fan right now.


----------



## savethedreams (Nov 27, 2011)

IDK if you guys know this but he has a twitter to https://twitter.com/#!/its_LowRyda His name is Low Ryda and he been in many INDY shows.... he one of the best wrestlers there is.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

RISE ABOVE RUDE PEOPLE


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Was it just me or did Barry Stevens' promo seem like the beginning of a new era? It was eerily similar to the Austin 3:16 promo. The WWE is finally getting back on track and going on to brighter and better things.


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

In about four months time, people will be coming on the forum "Holy shit! Barry Stevens just cut the most epic promo on Triple H before giving him the bulldog of death! Triple H is definitely dead and buried!"


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Goddamn Super Steven burying all the young talent. :cuss:


----------



## ROH88 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have to admit I shed a tear when he cut that promo. So epic!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

He'll get a big push soon and the IWC will be calling him 'SuperBarry'


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

"You know, I heard this was the happiest place on earth.."

:Rock

".. But it looks like, you people are the rudest people on earth."

:Rock3


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

That's the total package right there, you guys got it backwards this wasn't the debut of Ryback this was the debut of Stevens. A big time Wrestlemania headliner if I ever saw one, Ryback will probably get cut in a few weeks, Stevens will move onto the HoF in a few years just like Braden Walker.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

orph said:


> You can reach Barry Stevens at [email protected]


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao repped!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

all kidding aside, he was a good bumper and a god seller....but god damn. lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Get in! Finally Ryback is, erm...BACK!


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd like to see him as a Colin Delaney type of guy on NXT or SmackDown


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

Why doesn't he have a t-shirt on WWE.com yet that I can buy?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Future WWE champion?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

his name is low rida btw
https://twitter.com/#!/its_LowRyda
this guy is getting more attention on twitter and facebook than ryback


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought this thread was going to be the happiest thread on earth, celebrating the newest WWE megastar.

But it turns out that it has the RUDEST IWC members out there.


----------



## randomguyri (Apr 7, 2012)

lets hope we get to see barry stevens on raw mnday night talent that amazeing should be on the A show and not the B show


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha! Good one!


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

Barry Stevens for RAW GM.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

This thread is redonk - calling for Barry Stevens to main Event

Let him have a good run as US champ first and then main event next year against Lesnar...duh!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

If the powers of be play this right with Barry Stevens, give him a gentle push to start. Then keep pushing him and by the fall he'll be the WWE champion. Just before WM, he loses the title and then Barry Stevens goes into WM looking to end the Undertakers streak. 

By him ending the streak he gets a massive rub and WWE finally.....finally have their next megastar. 

Let's hope the powers of be play this right.


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> If the powers of be play this right with Barry Stevens, give him a gentle push to start. Then keep pushing him and by the fall he'll be the WWE champion. Just before WM, he loses the title and then Barry Stevens goes into WM looking to end the Undertakers streak.
> 
> By him ending the streak he gets a massive rub and WWE finally.....finally have their next megastar.
> 
> Let's hope the powers of be play this right.


We need to make sure HHH doesn't bury him.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

Yankee fan AND a Juggalo? Dear God... :no::no::no:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Trelan said:


> Yankee fan AND a Juggalo? Dear God... :no::no::no:


Of course he needs to handicap himself in order to make believable his jobbing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Serious question, is Low Ryda the guy that jobbed to Roderick Strong a few weeks ago on the ROH tv show or am I mistaking him for somebody else.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice tats from Barry. His Twitter description:

"Pro Wrestler 1/2 of Da Dead Prez, 1/3 of Los Lunatics, feds i worked for WWE, XPW, WXW, NYWC, PWX, ICW, im a Yankee fan and JUGGALO! 2x whoop"

Pretty cool he's a Yankee fan and Juggalo.


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

"dish﻿ is da happiesht plashe on erph. but, it looksh lik, u people ar﻿ da ruudisht people on erph."
The WWE should create a new title - The WWE Jobber Champion.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

> im a Yankee fan and JUGGALO! 2x whoop, and Matt Hardy fan, and DUI expert, and will wrestle for Shane Douglas upcoming extreme reunion show"


Complete bitches.


----------



## Funaki (May 14, 2007)

PoisonMouse said:


> I wouldn't mind if they hired him in a Colin Delaney type of role, Smackdown needs a new Funaki.


Smackdown needs the old Funaki.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

westie420uk said:


> The WWE should create a new title - The WWE Jobber Champion.


With the Brooklyn Brawler's face just pasted on the middle of the title? I'm down.


----------



## whitty982000 (Sep 15, 2006)

Barry Stevens is a legend.


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

Who?


----------



## randomguyri (Apr 7, 2012)

MIZizAwesome said:


> Who?


if you dont know who barry stevens is you missed the greatest debut in wwe history

barry stevens is this generations hulk hogan


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

You could actually see the charisma and natural flair oozing out of his skin.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Let's exhibit some patience, people. I want a 6-8 month reign as IC/US champ for Stevens before they push him into the main event. And for fuck's sake, keep him away from Money in the Bank. Let's build him the right way.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

I honestly liked him more than Ryback. lol


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Barry Stevens made Ryback win, just because he can. He´s that awsome.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

I dont know if he's officially on the roster or just in that jobber spot? I liked him more than i did Ryback so that's saying something for the guy.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

He needs a bright yellow shirt... with a catchphrase, something like..."Rise Above The Lisp"


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

wow 160 pounds???? what a generic freak!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I was actually paying more attention to Kaitlyn than his match.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Am I getting carried away? I really think he could win next year's Royal Rumble as a surprise entrant. Then he should go for the Divas Championship and dominate the whole division for a whole year, that'd be great. He could even change the design and put his face on it :agree:


----------



## Castor Troy (Jul 17, 2011)

barry stevens, future undisputed champion


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

2013 Royal Rumble winner - Barry Stevens!


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Do not know what is going on here, but did not care for the guy at all.


----------



## Tomino (Mar 13, 2012)

What a talent, excellent mic skills and a unique promo style and yes the transition from face to heel was a shock to the system for me to. He was technically impressive in the ring which may open a few doors for him in the future possibly holding a 5* classic with someone up and coming like CM Punk (but Barry will have to be on his A-Game) and imagine the feud. He also has the look and the physique that Vince likes and has more charisma than Alberto Del Rio. Barry got a great pop for his debut and I think if they push him right he will become the next Mark Henry.


----------



## National Resin (May 11, 2011)

That heel turn was executed smoothly, but to be honest, it was the crowd that looked like the heel there. I mean, when a guy is trying to be polite and thankful for having a chance to compete on Smackdown, and you boo him, can you blame him for calling them rude?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Anybody miss this guy on Smackdown?


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes I missed him too, guess he has gone with the raw guys on the European tour?


----------



## DCalXIbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Barry Stevens has an unique look, he looks like a little guy, who have eaten way to many cookies. But give him a free membership at a gym and than you have WWE's next main eventer


----------



## Tomino (Mar 13, 2012)

Found this online, looks like Barry is going straight to the top.



> WWE Executives are believed to be impressed with Barry Steven's recent match with Ryback and in the absence of Wade Barrett will be winning the Money in the Bank. A feud with the Undertaker where Barry goes over clean at Wrestlemania is also in the works.


----------



## National Resin (May 11, 2011)

I just realized that this guy has two gimmicks.  One, he refrains from lifting weights and working out to maintain that slovenly look that sets him apart from the rest of the roster (we all can't have muscled/ripped guys, okay?). Two, he's that guy who just wants to say that it's truly an honor to compete in front of the WWE Universe, but he gets booed. So he insults him. I could imagine him cutting a promo in every city before his match starts:

Los Angeles - "I heard that this was the City of Angels, but you're all just a bunch of devils."

Detroit - "I heard that this was the Motor City. I guess it's true, because you can't stop your motors from running. Shut the hell up!"

Las Vegas - "I heard that this was Sin City. Well judging from how rude you people are, it is!"

Portland - "I heard that this was the City of Roses. Will it looks you roses have a lot of thorns!"

Philadelphia - "I heard that this was the City of Brotherly Love. Gangsters and thugs call each other brothers. I guess that explains you."

New Orleans - "I heard that this is Big Easy. Well, it's Big Easy to get insulted here. Because it's big hard for you people to not be rude!"

New York - "I heard that this was the Big Apple. Well judging from how rude you are, you people must be the worms inside the Big Apple!"


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

His promo on Smackdown was great! 
He got cheap heat, that was ridiculous, but honestly I found it funny.

*My life changed forever, when he suddenly turned heel*


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

National Resin said:


> That heel turn was executed smoothly, but to be honest, it was the crowd that looked like the heel there. I mean, when a guy is trying to be polite and thankful for having a chance to compete on Smackdown, and you boo him, can you blame him for calling them rude?


Agreed. Some people are saying he overdid it, that he was too extreme for PG, but I felt like he pushed it to the extreme without overstepping those boundaries. For me, that is one of the many things that make Barry one of the best, and I felt that his heel turn was one of the greatest things I've seen in a long time. I'd lost interest in WWE before Barry's feud with Ryback, and THAT promo made me feel like a kid again, a real mark, and it was amazing!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Barry Stevens and McGuillicutty should form a tag team together. I think the two of them would have good chemistry.


----------



## ericandlery (Feb 20, 2012)

OMG I never saw a guy who just turns heel after making his debut as a face. Nicely done Barry!


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

So he simultaneously was the most entertaining face and heel on the whole show......and they get their new golden boy Ryback to BURY him?

The silver lining is that once Vince moves on to his next "big guy" after Ryback, he'll get de-pushed while meanwhile Barry Stevens' talent will see him closing the show in victory at Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Barry Stevens is an actual God.

More Charismatic than the Rock Austin and Hogan combined

He has changed my life

Next Undisputed Champion?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I got a good chuckle out of his promo. That guy was awesome.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dude should lead a stable of jobbers and lead them to victory. Thier team should be called "the happiest people on earth".


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

Barry Stevens for president!


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

I wish they didn't keep cutting to the back, I wanted to see Barry Stevens in my television screen the entire time.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

lol whats up with this barry stevens thing?? internet meme now? lmao.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

WWE's planned push for Barry Stevens in 2012/2013 (**Just Leaked**)

_- Defeats Big show for IC title at Extreme Rules

- Goes over Randy Orton at Over the Limit

- Defeats Sheamus at No Way Out in a Barbed Wire Steel Cage Lumberjack Submission match, Simultaneously shattering Cody Rhodes's dream of being first ever IC Champ and WHC since Ultimate Warrior (Sheamus falls asleep to rear naked choke.)

- Wins 2012 Money in the Bank (becoming the first ever WHC and MITB holder

- Traded to Raw after SummerSlam (He willingly vacates both belts due to lack of competition on Smackdown)

- Defeats Cena in an I Quit match at Hell in a Cell, in Hell in a Cell (again by rear naked choke, making Cena tap)

- Defeats WWE Champion Brock Lesnar after cashing in MITB on Raw (while Lesnar was cutting a promo)

- 2013 Royal Rumble winner

- Retains at 2013 Elimination Chamber

- Goes on to defend WWE Championship at WM29 and Breaks the Undertaker's Streak in the same night_


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

Cena's #1 Fan said:


> WWE's planned push for Barry Stevens in 2012/2013 (**Just Leaked**)
> 
> _- Defeats Big show for IC title at Extreme Rules
> 
> ...


Barry Stevens should legit beat everybody on the roster!

He should certainly break the Streak!


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Dude should lead a stable of jobbers and lead them to victory. Thier team should be called "the happiest people on earth".


He has the potential to pull this off!


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll wait to decide until I see his first feud.


----------

